# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Cash app for bitcoins

## hockeyguy

Is anyone using "Cash App" for bitcoin? what has your experience been like?

----------


## Bio-Active

I havent I have heard good things. Have you tried getting a coinbase account. Once you have one you can use Gdax and there are hardly any fees through Gdax

----------


## hockeyguy

I downloaded the coinbase app but it doesn't accept my debit card. 

Cash app won't scan my ID. 

I'm thinking about connecting my checking account to coinbase

----------


## Brett N

Been using Coinbase for a while. Not too long ago a lot of US banks quit allowing atm/check card/ credit card purchases of crypto. Just banks trying to create hurdles. 

I have had my checking linked for quite a while. Only problem is the waiting period. If you buy today I believe it takes a week for monies to become available. Good news is that you did lock in at the price you made the purchase. Bad news is if it rises a shit ton over night you aren’t able to sell it. Not until that week clears.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Been using Coinbase for a while. Not too long ago a lot of US banks quit allowing atm/check card/ credit card purchases of crypto. Just banks trying to create hurdles. 
> 
> I have had my checking linked for quite a while. Only problem is the waiting period. If you buy today I believe it takes a week for monies to become available. Good news is that you did lock in at the price you made the purchase. Bad news is if it rises a shit ton over night you aren’t able to sell it. Not until that week clears.


Log into Gdax with your coinbase credentials. Fees are way cheaper

----------


## Brett N

Ill check it out. I only have used coinbase a handful of times and I play around on bitstamp just because of XRP. I have done decent (at least profitable) on trading it. I like that it seems to move much more quickly than bitcoin. Volatility has hurt at times but has also helped. As long as good outweighs bad I am happy. 

Not too much at risk, only have a few grand on there.

----------


## Brett N

I googled it and it says it is now Coinbase pro. Is that correct?

----------


## Bio-Active

Coinbase is Gdax yes but there different sites. Its like a back door to coinbase

----------


## JohnnyBreeze

I know this is an old post, but it looks like bitcoin has been skyrocketing again. I just used some of mine that I bought back when it was $300 a piece by accident. I bought a new amount to pay for some things and then automatically paid for them. An hour later I got a notice that the transaction was cancelled because the card I used was out of date. Therefore, as prices go up, I won't get as much with the new amount I bought vs the amount I spent. It was only a couple hundred dollars, but it still really gets to me. This was using coinbase. I will definitely have to try out Gdax.

----------


## dpstore

If anyone is need of cryptocurrency you can all use localbitcoins

----------


## Couchlockd

Cash app will not scan I'd from Android.

I had same issue, had to download app on buddies iPhone and log in with my credentials and use iPhone to scan.

----------


## Oliver47

CashApp is a great way to slowly accumulate Bitcoin. You can put any amount you want to save.

I’ve been doing weekly buys, put in $2000 so far and it’s already worth $2800. Way better than leaving the money in my bank account. 

And generally, I consider Bitcoin only as a long term investment, these crypto news help me keep myself informed https://cryptolinks.com/cryptocurrency-news

----------

